# Happy 4th birthday Einstein!



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Einstein is really the best dog one can ask for. We learned Schutzhund together, we learned helper work together, we learned tracking, obedience, protection together. We make sure to hang out twice a day every day making the most out of each time.

He plays soccer better than Ronaldo but always loses because he can only play D.

He loves to swim, and jump / climb. He once tried to climb a 9 foot wall and ended up limping for a week  He will always find a ball or a stick to play with, even in the desert - I have no clue where he hides them. He will bury his face in the snow until his whiskers are white and will pant like a doofus afterwards waiting for me to throw a snowball at him.

He's the best dog anyone could ask for and I hope we will get to play at least another 8764 times (twice a day for twelve years).

Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awwwwww. Happy Birthday Einstein, may you have many, many more!!!! 

He has an awesome birth date.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Glückliche vierten Geburtstag Einstein! :cake:


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Love that sleepy puppy pic!!!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Einstein! He looks Perfect! What a Handsome Boy!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Einstein! Delgado's great grandfather was Brawnson as well so he sends his best wishes for lots of bones and playtime for his relative


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Einstein!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Einstein!! & many more..


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Einstein!! Great looking GSD.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Einstein!


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

He's very handsome


----------

